# The Drogheda-Navan commute



## Harlequin (23 Jan 2007)

I'm applying for a job in Navan but am living in Drogheda town centre. As far as I can see, the only way of getting to Navan from Drogheda is by Bus Eireann bus but the timetable doesn't seem great and it takes AGES. It might be worth my while getting a teeny-tiny cheapo car if the drive isn't too bad but if it would be worse than the bus for time, I wouldn't bother. 

I'd appreciate any info or advice on the drive or any alternative ways of getting there like private buses or whatever.

Thanks!


----------



## mobileme (23 Jan 2007)

You are prob looking at about 30mins for the drive, depending on where in Drogheda you are starting from. Roads are ok, but I've been on worse! I don't ever do that route during traditional commuting times, so I can't comment on how busy it is.


----------



## morpheus (23 Jan 2007)

2 options i can think of off hand.

1 - go to to julianstown, turn right at bottom of hill and head cross country through duleek, bout 45 mins max.

2 - go to donore road then through duleek and on to navan probably about 35 mins?

you lucky lucky person, wish i could get a job in software development in navan, i live in balbriggan and am strictly an anti-commuter.


----------



## paulocon (23 Jan 2007)

Hi,

Where about in Navan is the company based..

My normal route from Drogheda to Navan is via Slane but I'm not sure what way Slane is for traffic in the morning/evenings. Navan can also be heavy enough traffic-wise depending on where you are travelling to...


----------



## Harlequin (23 Jan 2007)

Thanks very much for all the replies! 

The bus website says it takes 55 minutes to go from Drogheda to Navan at peak times, which I'm assuming really means an hour and 10 or 15 minutes on a bad day. Also the timetable is pretty poor.

IF I was driving, I'd be leaving from Dyer Street/West Street and was thinking that the route through Slane would be the one to take but it would probably be quite congested.

The job is located somewhere around Railway Street and I think the Drogheda bus drops off somewhere round there but I'm not sure.

Am only applying for the job so nothing concrete yet but it's as well to be prepared in advance.

Thanks!


----------



## paulocon (24 Jan 2007)

Harlequin,

If leaving from Dwyer street, I'd definitely suggest heading out the Slane road. I've been through the village before 8 in the morning and it never seems too badly congested - not sure about the evening.

I assume Railway street is out the Trim road (the tax office) so you could head down by the river and turn right at the lights (bypassing the town centre). Again, I don't know how congested it gets there in the morning..

If you are offered the job, bribe a mate into taking you on the drive one morning to see how long it takes.

Good thing about having the car is the flexibility it gives you should you need to work a bit late...


----------



## Megan (24 Jan 2007)

paulocon said:


> Harlequin,
> 
> If leaving from Dwyer street, I'd definitely suggest heading out the Slane road. I've been through the village before 8 in the morning and it never seems too badly congested - not sure about the evening.
> 
> ...


 
Thats the main Dublin road that you will be turning right off and that is very congested between 7.30am and 9.30am. I know it is only a short part of it you would be travelling but a very busy part of it. 
Regarding having a car you are going to have to factor in car parking as Railway Street is very close to  the centre of town.


----------

